# R34 GTS/GTT the difference



## rumad (Feb 7, 2006)

I would love to buy a R34 GTR but unfortunately can not afford it, so i have decided to go for the next best thing R34 GTt.

My question is.. i am going to look at one on friday it does not have a GTt badge on the rear bumper,the garage claim it is. How do i tell the difference between a GTs and a GTt. am i correct in saying they both have turbos and the GTt has the neo head???

Any help appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Err um, ok my tupence worth is that and I had a R34 GT-T for a while and what fun it was. I believe and I am sure somebody will correct me if I am wrong, is that a R34 GT-T is as it says and R34 and the GT-S monica was for the R33 !!

ie you have an R34 GT-T and a R33 GT-S, hence the body shape difference as in the R33 GT-R and the R34 GT-R


----------



## rumad (Feb 7, 2006)

So from what you said anyone who advertises a car as a R34 GTS may have it confused as the equivalent R33 was a gts and the R34 is a GTt.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep, R33 GTS = R34 GTT

There are of course NA version of the R34, best bet is sit inside it and look for the turbo gauge to make sure it is a turbo, unless you know what a turbo engine looks like.

Oh and most R34 NA's are 2 litre I beleive.

Good luck


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Well if you were talking in terms of an R33 then the GTS was a N/A 2.5, but the GTsT was a 2.5 turbo. 

I'm not sure what the R34 N/A model is called, but a GTT definitely has a turbo. 

I gues what I'm saying is just check under the bonnet!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Surely R33 GTS*-T* = R34 GTT ?

There were n/a GTS R33s. Dunno about the R34?


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

I think the R34 n/a was the GTV????

Didn't someone have one, then got a R34 GT-R.....


----------



## rumad (Feb 7, 2006)

Just so were clear,


Am i right in saying,
1. There is no such thing as a R34 GTS.
2. The one i am going to look at is a 2.5 Turbo R34. Therefor it is a R34GTt.
3. There is such thing as a R33 GTS but became known as a GTT when the 34 was released.

Yes i do know what a turbo engine looks like that wont be an issue., its just going through the ads a lot of them seeing to be advertised as R34 GTS, which as far as i could were no different from the ones being advertised as R34 GTt's, thats where my confuson arose from.


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

rumad,

Yes - what you have said above is correct. One minor point is that strictly it was the R33 GTST, not GTS, that became the R34 GTT - the R33 GTS didn't have a turbocharged engine - that's what the extra 'T' in GTST means. Call me Mr Pedantic if you like, but if I didn't mention it then some other smart-ass would have.

There is no mistaking an R34 GTT for an R33 GTST - they look quite different anyway.
Good luck!


----------



## rumad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks very much for the info,
here are pics of it what do ye think?


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks nice, but needs lowering!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

R34 GT and R34 GT-T exist. Turbo & Non Turbo respectively. The GTV is also N/A but was only introduced from late 2000 onwards, as a facelift version.
Can't import N/A's as there's no model report for that variant anyways.

We have a stunning white 1999 Tommy Kaira R34 GT-T 5 Speed coming into stock later this week. Nismo 18" GT4 5 Spoke 2 piece alloys also fitted, it's a white one. Will be priced at £13,450 OTR.

Cheers,

Miguel


----------



## Chonker (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi 

Just to add fuel to the fire I have a N/a GT R34 2.5. Nov 2000 model so would that make mine the face lift model.

ps its identical to your car inc the kit only mines black.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

For my two pennies I thought the R34 GTR had two turbos like the R33 GTR and the R34 GTT was the single turbo RWD version the same as the R33 GTS-T.

Plus the R34 GTT doesn't have the TV screen in the interior like the GTR, but does have the three dials above the air-con control ...

Just keeping things basic here wihtout naming other mechanical changes ...


----------



## Chonker (Feb 6, 2006)

OK Someone help me. Mine reads Skyline GT ER34 on the logbook and on the chassis. It aint got the turbo's (BOO!) and it looks exactly like Rumads car only in black. WHAT HAVE I GOT?


----------



## SAMFISHER (Nov 30, 2005)

The car you have pictured is a 25GT-T as it has the gauges across the top of the centre console.
The non-turbo R34 models are the GT (2.0 litre) and 25GT (2.5 litre).


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

There is no 2.0 Litre ER34. Confusion may be coming from an HR34 Skyline GT, which is a very basic 4 door model - Very few were ever made.


----------

